# iPhone 5



## FXB

What can we expect from the"iPhone 5"?


----------



## powerpack

Multi-core CPU, Qualcomm chipset no LTE at the moment. If you believe Engadget, link.


----------



## FXB

What about the rumor that the iPhone won't have any physical buttons?  Seems false but I could see the phone without the home button.


----------



## dellxps420

FXB said:


> What about the rumor that the iPhone won't have any physical buttons?  Seems false but I could see the phone without the home button.



forget the iphone 5 i still aint even got iphone 4 lol


----------



## FXB

I don't see the point in getting the iPhone 4 Apple was only trying to catch to the other manufacturers.  I'm thinking iPhone 5 should be a good refresh.


----------



## dellxps420

FXB said:


> I don't see the point in getting the iPhone 4 Apple was only trying to catch to the other manufacturers.  I'm thinking iPhone 5 should be a good refresh.



but thats not going to come a yet they have just brought the iphone 4 in well not just


----------



## powerpack

Wasn't that more of an iPad rumor? But anyway could be. I mean I can see. I have an Epic 4G and a PC so I kinda think Apple sucks. But I know I am biased. I do like the feel of the iPhone4 much better than mine. And my cousin has an iPad and thought that was very cool. But when I get down past look and feel Apple always loses. I guess I am just a power whore?


----------



## FXB

Check this out.  It's the buyers guide from Macrumors.com  scroll done to iPhone and you will see the average life cycle for the iPhone is 218 days we are now at 214 days since the last update.   
http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/
I'm not saying the new iPhone is coming out next week but all the other updates were done at WWDC which is usually held in June.  Chances are they will announce the new iPhone then and it will ship in the following weeks.


----------



## FXB

powerpack said:


> Wasn't that more of an iPad rumor? But anyway could be. I mean I can see. I have an Epic 4G and a PC so I kinda think Apple sucks. But I know I am biased. I do like the feel of the iPhone4 much better than mine. And my cousin has an iPad and thought that was very cool. But when I get down past look and feel Apple always loses. I guess I am just a power whore?



The iPad2 was originally expected to release in the spring but apparently they are going to hold back for a bit I can't remember where I read this.


----------



## FXB

Here are some interesting ideas
http://reviews.cnet.com/2300-6454_7-10002721.html?s=0&o=10002721&tag=mncol;page


Built in IR
Biometric security
HD output
RFID
Removable battery
more memory
expandable memory
better home screen
Facetime without Wifi
Flash support
Better Camera
Dual-Core processor
Better 3D graphics
Better Battery life
Bigger display
Better Antenna
4G integration


----------



## Geoff

FXB said:


> What about the rumor that the iPhone won't have any physical buttons?  Seems false but I could see the phone without the home button.


 I can definitely see that.  My Droid has capacitive buttons and they are MUCH better then physical buttons, that way even the slightest touch activates the button, you don't need to use physical force like on the iPhone/iPad.  Even without any buttons, I can see it working.



FXB said:


> I don't see the point in getting the iPhone 4 Apple was only trying to catch to the other manufacturers.  I'm thinking iPhone 5 should be a good refresh.


Are you referring to the Verizon iPhone 4?  The iPhone 4 itself came out last year and included lots of new features and has a physical chassis refresh as well.  If the past shows us anything, we are due for another slight upgrade such as the iPhone 3G > 3GS, but who knows, maybe they will do a complete refresh with the iPhone 5 and then a minor upgrade to include 4G.



FXB said:


> Here are some interesting ideas
> http://reviews.cnet.com/2300-6454_7-10002721.html?s=0&o=10002721&tag=mncol;page
> 
> 
> Built in IR
> Biometric security
> HD output
> RFID
> Removable battery
> more memory
> expandable memory
> better home screen
> Facetime without Wifi
> Flash support
> Better Camera
> Dual-Core processor
> Better 3D graphics
> Better Battery life
> Bigger display
> Better Antenna
> 4G integration


The iPhone will never have IR or a removable battery, and very unlikely that it will have expandable memory or flash support.  I can very easily see HD output via the dock connector, biometric security, and the usual better battery/faster/more memory.


----------



## Troncoso

I think they'll improve the hardware, put a couple of little useless things on it...and use the same os, making it feel just like the iphones before it.


----------



## FXB

> Are you referring to the Verizon iPhone 4? The iPhone 4 itself came out last year and included lots of new features and has a physical chassis refresh as well. If the past shows us anything, we are due for another slight upgrade such as the iPhone 3G > 3GS, but who knows, maybe they will do a complete refresh with the iPhone 5 and then a minor upgrade to include 4G.


  I'm referring to the iPhone 4 released on AT&T in june of last year.  Yes they're were significant changes in the iPhone 4 build. As far as other phones on the market, they were just trying to stay current.


> The iPhone will never have IR or a removable battery, and very unlikely that it will have expandable memory or flash support. I can very easily see HD output via the dock connector, biometric security, and the usual better battery/faster/more memory.


  One can always wish.  RFID would be awesome but business need to integrate the technology.  They probably won't for another year or 2.  At least in North America.


----------



## FXB

Troncoso said:


> I think they'll improve the hardware, put a couple of little useless things on it...and use the same os, making it feel just like the iphones before it.



You must reckon that there have been some significant changes since the firts iPhone release in 2007.


----------



## Troncoso

FXB said:


> You must reckon that there have been some significant changes since the firts iPhone release in 2007.



I don't reckon as much. There have been improvements to the thing. But to me, if you keep the OS exactly the same, it's just take the same thing and adding better parts here and there


----------



## Geoff

FXB said:


> You must reckon that there have been some significant changes since the firts iPhone release in 2007.


I don't think so.  The look of the OS has remained practically unchanged since it was introduced, with the exception that you can now have custom backgrounds.  The OS itself is starting to look dated with all the new features that Android offers.


----------



## FXB

Hardware is better however.


----------



## vnsmith

whatever the iPhone 5 has, one things for sure apple will make sure that this will surpass the iPhone 4


----------



## speedyink

[-0MEGA-];1585276 said:
			
		

> I don't think so.  The look of the OS has remained practically unchanged since it was introduced, with the exception that you can now have custom backgrounds.  The OS itself is starting to look dated with all the new features that Android offers.



I agree.  My itouch bores the crap out of me with its extreme like of any sort of customizing.  The biggest breakthroughs they had were backgrounds and folders..


----------



## Geoff

speedyink said:


> I agree.  My itouch bores the crap out of me with its extreme like of any sort of customizing.  The biggest breakthroughs they had were backgrounds and folders..


Both of which the underground community came up with.  Honestly, everything that Apple includes in an update that they claim was a breakthrough (backgrounds, copy/paste, folders, multitasking, etc.), was created by people who jailbroke their phone.  Apple just seems to take others work, tweak it a little, and pass it off as their own ingenious idea.


----------



## Troncoso

I hardly consider any of that ingenious ideas. Maybe if it wasn't something you'd find on every device with a processor in it, then yeah Itd be cool. Now they are just with the times


----------



## Geoff

Troncoso said:


> I hardly consider any of that ingenious ideas. Maybe if it wasn't something you'd find on every device with a processor in it, then yeah Itd be cool. Now they are just with the times


Whenever Apple introduces something, they play it off as a revolutionary idea.  We now have copy and paste, this will change the way the world uses smartphones...  It's the way they introduce things that give everyone the idea that they created it.


----------



## speedyink

Yeah, like how the new shuffle has 'revolutionary' and 'new and easier to use' clickable buttons, lmao.  It's like identicle to two versions ago, they just fixed a major mung up on the previous version.


----------



## OverClocker

you think they are gonna release iphone 5 that soon? i think it is too early but i dont mind. it is a win win situation.


----------



## FXB

OverClocker said:


> you think they are gonna release iphone 5 that soon? i think it is too early but i dont mind. it is a win win situation.



Yes look at there cycle.  Since the first announcement of the iPhone in June 2007 they have always introduced the  iPhone then.


----------



## Geoff

OverClocker said:


> you think they are gonna release iphone 5 that soon? i think it is too early but i dont mind. it is a win win situation.


That soon?  It's been almost a year since the iPhone 4 was released.


----------



## bkribbs

FXB said:


> Here are some interesting ideas
> http://reviews.cnet.com/2300-6454_7-10002721.html?s=0&o=10002721&tag=mncol;page
> 
> 
> Built in IR no
> Biometric security ...what
> HD output maybe
> RFID ...what?
> Removable battery no
> more memory no
> expandable memory no
> better home screen eh
> Facetime without Wifi thats carrier not apple
> Flash support hahahahaha... no.
> Better Camera yeah
> Dual-Core processor maybe
> Better 3D graphics eh
> Better Battery life always
> Bigger display no
> Better Antenna haha i sure hope so
> 4G integration thats iphone 6



And they may remove the home button and replace it with a touch sensitive area


----------



## FXB

Here are some reasons not to get the iPhone 4

http://cnettv.cnet.com/reasons-skip-verizon-iphone-4/9742-1_53-50099578.html?tag=cnetRiver


----------



## Geoff

FXB said:


> Here are some reasons not to get the iPhone 4
> 
> http://cnettv.cnet.com/reasons-skip-verizon-iphone-4/9742-1_53-50099578.html?tag=cnetRiver


Most of those I already knew, but I'm surprised he didn't mention that there might be an iPhone 5 this summer.


----------



## FXB

[-0MEGA-];1589906 said:
			
		

> Most of those I already knew, but I'm surprised he didn't mention that there might be an iPhone 5 this summer.



It seems obvious they have ad the same refresh cycle since the original launch in 2007.


----------



## Geoff

FXB said:


> It seems obvious they have ad the same refresh cycle since the original launch in 2007.


I know, that's why I'm surprised he didn't mention that.


----------



## FXB

As the launch of the next iPhone approaches, what do you think will be included in this revision?  64 gb model?  Edge to edge display? no more glass back?


----------



## linkin

iPhone 5?

Probably thinner
Probably no antenna issues 
Probably minimal new features.


----------



## FXB

> iPhone 5?
> 
> Probably thinner
> Probably no antenna issues
> Probably minimal new features.


I'm with linkin probably a wider display but nothing major in this revision because if we look at all the iPhones since the original release it as been as so.

The original iPhone
iPhone 3G which gave well 3G
iPhone 3GS which was faster but no visibile changes everything was under the hood.
iPhone 4 Complete redesign of the phone as far as the phone. (different case extra camera)
iPhone 5 would have to be faster and possibly some light tweaks on the cameras and such.


> Apple has appear up with all new attending for iPhone 5 and it is accepted that its architecture would draft abroad everyone's thinking. This new design of iPhone 5 would be stunning enough to captivate everyone's eyes. I can very easily see HD output via the dock connector, biometric security.


I hope you're kidding.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Thinner
Better antenna design
Dual core CPU
Better camera??


----------



## 1337dingo

not sure bout iphone 5, i'm at the moment tossing up between an iphone 4 or samsung galaxy, but if iphone 5 comes out prices of iphone 4 will go down so thats a pluss, but if iphone 5 looks good i would want that haha


----------



## bkribbs

Not reading the other posts, but here is it.
Hardware wise:
-the A5 chip in the iPad 2 
-slightly better camera
-the back may be made of aluminium

Software:
-iOS 5 will be introduced which will contain some of the following:
         -overhaul of the notification system
         -possible gestures (probably not)
         -possibly photobooth
         -radio will be introduced eventually, noone has any clue if now, or in 5 years

I will add to this as I find more out.


----------



## 1337dingo

bkribbs said:


> Not reading the other posts, but here is it.
> Hardware wise:
> -the A5 chip in the iPad 2
> -slightly better camera
> -the back may be made of aluminium
> 
> Software:
> -*iOS 5 will be introduced which will contain some of the following:*
> -overhaul of the notification system
> -possible gestures (probably not)
> -possibly photobooth
> -radio will be introduced eventually, noone has any clue if now, or in 5 years
> 
> I will add to this as I find more out.


and hopefully stop my ipod from just starting to play music for teh lulz, seriously my ipod sometimes just breaks out into song and dance since IOS 4 and beyond


----------



## speedyink

bkribbs said:


> Not reading the other posts, but here is it.
> Hardware wise:
> -the A5 chip in the iPad 2
> -slightly better camera
> -the back may be made of aluminium
> 
> Software:
> -iOS 5 will be introduced which will contain some of the following:
> -overhaul of the notification system
> -possible gestures (probably not)
> -possibly photobooth
> -radio will be introduced eventually, noone has any clue if now, or in 5 years
> 
> I will add to this as I find more out.



This sounds the most accurate to me.  Except;
I have my doubts on a better camera.. They just caught up to the 5mp standard now, and Apple's not one to lead the way in camera technology.

Software wise I sure hope the notifications gets a major overhaul.  The way it is now always reminds me of error messages.  

Gestures and Radio I seriously doubt for the next version.


----------



## bmx4637

Apple has historically been releasing new phones every year around june/july so the next phone (I think is going to be iphone 4g/4gs) will prob be june/july 2011 and then the iphone 5 in june/july 2012. I wish I had this phone lol but I'm still loving my metro with unlimited everything for $60 a month man


----------



## Geoff

bmx4637 said:


> Apple has historically been releasing new phones every year around june/july so the next phone (I think is going to be iphone 4g/4gs) will prob be june/july 2011 and then the iphone 5 in june/july 2012. I wish I had this phone lol but I'm still loving my metro with unlimited everything for $60 a month man


Apple seems to be going with numerical phones now instead of letters, iPhone 4, 5, 6, etc.

I highly doubt they will release a 4G iPhone this summer, but who knows.  After all they released the 3G iPhone a while after every other phone was already 3G.


----------



## FXB

Because the White iPhone 4 is set to be released at the end of April, the iPhone 5 won't start production of the iPhone 5 until next september.


----------



## bkribbs

Apple has basically confirmed it won't be 4G/LTE compatible. And it won't be released until at least september, as at WWDC it is just software, and the earthquake in japan really threw production off.


----------



## FXB

where was it confirmed that the iPhone 5 wasn't compatible with 4G/LTE ?


----------



## bkribbs

I feel like I saw a statement from verizon where it said the 4g compatible phones, and apple made some sort of remark about it. I'll try to drag it up later.


----------



## FXB

razarajpoot said:


> Can't wait for the iPhone 5G? 2011 is going to be a blessed year for Apple devotees. Take account of what all is going to be in the Apple iPhone 5G that amuses its users with features par excellence.
> 
> http://www.microextra.com/iphone-5g-2011.html



Your article is very inaccurate first the iPhone is named the iPhone 4 and not the iPhone 4G (it does not support 4G/lte) There is no source that the next iPhone will have a 10.2 mp camera. This article claims a 8mp camera.

The article also list these additions

Retina Display --> Already on the iPhone 4
Face Recognition --> Already on the iPhone 4
In-built GPS --> Already on the iPhone 4
Sleeker body (much sleeker than the Apple iPod Touch 4G)
Wireless syncing with iTunes
More carriers in addition to AT&T--> Already on the iPhone 4
New Operating System (iOS 5) should be announced this summer (before the launch of the iPhone 5)

4G network compatibility --> Several articles mention otherwise


----------



## apj101

Lisa Orkins said:


> It has been said that the new iPhone 5 will be using an A5 processor.  Antenna issues announced in the past will be fixed, according to previous iPhones.  The rear camera will be 8 mega-pixels.



pixels don't mean much really



And all the way back at omega's post....i hate the capacitive buttons. Please apple keep the button!


----------



## PohTayToez

bmx4637 said:


> Apple has historically been releasing new phones every year around june/july so the next phone (I think is going to be iphone 4g/4gs) will prob be june/july 2011 and then the iphone 5 in june/july 2012. I wish I had this phone lol but I'm still loving my metro with unlimited everything for $60 a month man



There have been widespread reports/rumors that the iPhone 5 is going to be delayed until Fall.  I believe this is due to the increased production of the iPhone 4 since it hit Verizon and I've even heard that it might be partially due to the Japan earthquake.  

What's up with Apple being so slow to adapt to the newest data technologies?  Slow to 3G, and the general consensus is they're going to be a year late to pick up 4G.


----------



## speedyink

PohTayToez said:


> What's up with Apple being so slow to adapt to the newest data technologies?  Slow to 3G, and the general consensus is they're going to be a year late to pick up 4G.



Higher profit margins.  Why invest in a newer, less used technology when the people who are gonna buy the phones will buy it no matter what?  

Also it leaves room for you to buy the newer better version next year.


----------



## mrrstaylor35

Hello,
Many Apple fans are looking forward to the new generation Apple iPhone 5. I believe the new generation will give us a big surprise. However, iPhone 5 Transfer is a wonderful tool, which can transfer iPhone 5 to computer.


----------



## ineedamobile123

*I Need a Mobile*

Hai Viewers..,

        Second hand mobiles have grown a market of their own setting themselves apart from the new mobiles market with a thick line of difference with respect to the market they each are targeting. Second hand mobiles have a market in economically slim countries alone for countries like the US and the EU constellation have been having problems in an effort to avoid used mobiles from getting to the landfill sites, let alone buying   *cheap mobile phones * . Many of the people are obviously interested in buying second hand mobile phones for the sake of the financial benefit that comes along this bargain.
Buying a    *used phones *from I Need A Mobile comes along with a 28 day warranty period making sure that you are 100% satisfied with your purchase. I Need A Mobile is a new website launched with a wide range of second hand smartphones and fully stock with cheap iPhones.

 For More Details Visit Our Site @ http://www.ineedamobile.com/


----------

